# Is it me or are you all fed up with being told yr racist



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

*Black and minority ethnic women face "catastrophic" levels of unemployment and are discriminated against at "every stage" of the recruitment process, a group of MPs has warned.*

*
*

*
Im fed up of being told all white people are to blame for all this, slavery, lack of jobs etc, why is there a black policemans association but not a white or chinese one ???*

*
*

*
we have black history slavery week at work , about how we white people abused the blacks and should feel ashamed...WTF i wasnt even born then *

*
*

*
rant over *


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

You're a racist


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Agree with the whole black history week, black music awards and them things because you would never get away with having white history week or the white music awards ! But nothing you can do mate thats just the way it is


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

ooh ohh a race thread


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:yawn:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes mate totally! You can't speak your mind in the UK no more because it's just not PC even though the ones screaming racist at you actually feel the same deep down there just so brainwashed there scared to admit it!

Thing is the country has gone to far now were fcuked there will sadly be no going back to a nation who knew who it was, and had a back bone!

Btw I doubt this thread will last long as someone's bound to get the hump and complain about it.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

They made it about colour by using the work black. Why couldn't it have been African history? We have German history.

To us it's not about colour at all, but for anyone with a chip on their shoulder it is. I don't care what colour someone is, how tall or short, what their favourite food is... If they are a good person then that's what I will judge them on.

It's the powers at be that are to blame. It won't change though.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ maybe cause all black folk arnt from Africa just maybe


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

amigamike said:


> *Black and minority ethnic women face "catastrophic" levels of unemployment and are discriminated against at "every stage" of the recruitment process, a group of MPs has warned.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

A guy at work thinks im racist because i find racist jokes funny. And i never vote, but my mum pestered me that much one year that i did, and i voted BNP (i didnt understand at the time what it actually meant), and therefore im racist. So a guy at work tells me. Me and a lad at work always take the mick out of eachother by saying racist remarks (we are both white), there is a black guy on our shift and we would never say them in front of him as we dont know how he would react, strictly between us 2.

But if the black guy insisted on calling me a cracker, i would think it was absolutely hillarious. I wouldnt be in an way, shape or form offended, so why are black people only allowed to call eachother the N word? Its acceptable for them, yet i think if 2 white guys always called eachother cracker, like all the time, like some black people use the N word, they'd get some very funny looks i think

(Now you all probably think im racist, which im not)


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^ myyyyyy cracker you tell em bro


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Aparently this guy was complaining about the same thing,,,,


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> A guy at work thinks im racist because i find racist jokes funny. And i never vote, but my mum pestered me that much one year that i did, and i voted BNP (i didnt understand at the time what it actually meant), and therefore im racist. So a guy at work tells me. Me and a lad at work always take the mick out of eachother by saying racist remarks (we are both white), there is a black guy on our shift and we would never say them in front of him as we dont know how he would react, strictly between us 2.
> 
> But if the black guy insisted on calling me a cracker, i would think it was absolutely hillarious. I wouldnt be in an way, shape or form offended, so why are black people only allowed to call eachother the N word? Its acceptable for them, yet i think if 2 white guys always called eachother cracker, like all the time, like some black people use the N word, they'd get some very funny looks i think
> 
> (Now you all probably think im racist, which im not)


I think anyone who is white has said to another white mate wassup my (you know the word lol)


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Aparently this guy was complaining about the same thing,,,,
> View attachment 102789


charlie chaplin was a rasist ?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

BigMitchh said:


> View attachment 102790


Morgan Freeman is a very clever guy.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

BigMitchh said:


> View attachment 102790


Wise words, and if a white bloke came out with that it'd be racist.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

*RMF*


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

good n bad in everyone, its not a colour thing but there are all sorts of advantage and disadvantage to being what ever you are, some people just need an excuse to have grip about one thing or another so be it fatiusm, rasisum, homaasshole as morgan puts it.

its just people moaning about sh1t. do i listen no will it ever change no, we now have white people moan coz we cant have white history week


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

By far the biggest place I see racism still alive and kicking is the work place!

Fcuks me right of, take my last place of employment ive worked there 5 times in all, time before last they had set up an internal agency soley to employ polish workers! I left when I went back last year there were hundreds of polish, the section that made all the landrover chassis was almost 100% polish. All meetings had to be given in English then a polish guy would stand and repeat the entire thing in polish. Sh1t you not. I had to go up 3 levels of management just to get to a English boss!

Anything we did they would jump on us like a ton of bricks you'd be sacked for the slightest thing and a poll would be replacing you before you got your boots off!

And yet here's just a couple of things the polish were doing,

Drinking at work

Drinking before work

Clocking in out for each other when one of thems not there(especially on overtimes)

A guy was teaching polish lads to weld, then getting them a welding job on site and charging the lad 5% of his weekly wages for teaching him and getting him the job ( teaching them on works time!)

Selling duty free ****

All these things and not one of them was sacked! Just given warnings! FFS the guy teaching the welding actually got a promotion, can you imagine a white English lad doing any of these things and keeping there jobs?


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> By far the biggest place I see racism still alive and kicking is the work place!
> 
> Fcuks me right of, take my last place of employment ive worked there 5 times in all, time before last they had set up an internal agency soley to employ polish workers! I left when I went back last year there were hundreds of polish, the section that made all the landrover chassis was almost 100% polish. All meetings had to be given in English then a polish guy would stand and repeat the entire thing in polish. Sh1t you not. I had to go up 3 levels of management just to get to a English boss!
> 
> ...


yea, it must suck to be a white British man .... should really have a week devoted to the white British male.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This is always in the news every so often...why should you take it to heart what a bunch of middle class mp's have in mind..

Maybe they are right or even wrong..is it selfish of me to say i couldnt care less so long as im doing well for myself?

Ive heard and read so many times that young black men are under achievers and have a greater chance to get involved in crime.. Does it bother me? Not at all because i am my own man and i refuse to be statistic and you wont catch me started a thread "any other black folk tired of being labeled a looser?"

Ps pain2gain i think you will find caucasian polish and caucasian english people are of the same race..unless you had black polish people at your place of work


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

amigamike said:


> we have black history slavery week at work , about how we *white people* abused the blacks and should feel ashamed...WTF i wasnt even born then
> 
> rant over


yeh, funny that, even funnier that is was actually black people who started the slave trade


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

andysutils said:


> yeh, funny that, even funnier that is was actually black people who started the slave trade


Ive read about this, it was very interesting tbh


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

You're all racist.

But so am I, so **** it. I'm not even gonna pretend that I don't stereotype and dislike certain groups of people.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

really?


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Its extremely ignorant to use the opinions of a select few individuals to slander entire races and nations of people. Some "ethnic minorities" would disagree with what is said there. No two people, regardless of skin colour and nationality think alike.

I know a black guy at my college who hates the whole black history month, saying its irrelevant, patrnoising and completely uneccessary. Dont tar everyone with the same brush please. You'll be doing yourself a favour


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Everyone judges and discriminates everyone else, even if just a passing thought! But the insidious play on this for political (self) gainZ.....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nothing better than the sweet smell of racism of a sunday afternoon


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i drove past a black guy in a sprinter van eating a massive slice of water melon once


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I hate white British working class families as they are generally extremely naive and short sighted.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Wasp said:


> I hate white British working class families as they are generally extremely naive and short sighted.


Me too bro, but I just hate them for breathing!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i drove past a black guy in a sprinter van eating a massive slice of water melon once


Lmao.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no black friends

Why ?

How the fu*k do l know !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have no black friends
> 
> Why ?
> 
> How the fu*k do l know !


i'll be your token black friend milky...bet you aint even tried proper rice chicken and peas


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i'll be your token black friend milky...bet you aint even tried proper rice chicken and peas


Fu*k off you, still not forgiven you for tricking me for the first 6 months you were here, cant trust you !


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

yeh the English kinda irritate me cause they always SOOOOO loud

Really notice it when I'm shopping - it's like they always go out of their way to shout instead of speak at normal levels

Sooo attention seeking

Don't like the Welsh at all based on their accent - creepy

But love the Scots


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I do sometimes think that groups that are made up to oppose racism end up creating it. Take the black footballers associations, this was supposed to eliminate racism and segregation, but surely by excluding other races you are segregating? Then there is a massive back lash against it leading to more calls of racism.

Odd.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also add being labelled a peado as well to the list...

That really gets my goat.


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> I do sometimes think that groups that are made up to oppose racism end up creating it. Take the black footballers associations, this was supposed to eliminate racism and segregation, but surely by excluding other races you are segregating? Then there is a massive back lash against it leading to more calls of racism.
> 
> Odd.


But how would you tackle a problem of instituonalised racism when including the very people that are racist? (for the record I'm not sure if there really is racism in the football industry, but that is their theory)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yeh the English kinda irritate me cause they always SOOOOO loud
> 
> Really notice it when I'm shopping - it's like they always go out of their way to shout instead of speak at normal levels


You clearly havent come across a group of Nigerians :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

One day it will be a black/Asian person posting a thread like this when whites are a minority in this country.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

L11 said:


> But how would you tackle a problem of instituonalised racism when including the very people that are racist? (for the record I'm not sure if there really is racism in the football industry, but that is their theory)


I also dont think that there is massive racism in football, there will always be a few, but thats the same in any walk of life.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

& for the record while we on the subject I don't like Australians either - really not like

But I like the Americans - not pushed on Canadians


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You clearly havent come across a group of Nigerians :laugh:


ok Ackee ill take your suggestion - don't like Nigerians either


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You clearly havent come across a group of Nigerians :laugh:


Now this may upset a few but l hate Nigerians with a PASSION, l am talking serious serious hatred for the tw*ts.

had too many dealings with the bastards to ever want to deal with them again.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

My missus is black and has a severe loathing for Somalians


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Now this may upset a few but l hate Nigerians with a PASSION, l am talking serious serious hatred for the tw*ts.
> 
> had too many dealings with the bastards to ever want to deal with them again.


i worked with a guy from nigeria i got on ok with him but limited contact, his advice was never trust a nigerian, he got the sack for taking back handers


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> One day it will be a black/Asian person posting a thread like this when whites are a minority in this country.


Do you really believe that? And where would the "whites" have migrated to? Wouldnt want them being foreigners in a foreing land :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You clearly havent come across a group of Nigerians :laugh:


or black men playing a game of dominos


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> My missus is black and has a severe loathing for Somalians


Lol everyone hates Somalians... I used to call them "some aliens"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> My missus is black and has a severe loathing for Somalians


I have my own prejudiced opinions on somalians west africans south africans north africans and my white brethren..lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not sure mate but you only have to walk through Sheffield/Bradford/Hayes and white people are already aas some minority to Asian people there. I went to the stars of tomorrow show and I very rarely saw any white people when walking around.

I'm not racist btw at all. Just an observation and ten years ago Sheffield was nothing like it was now.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

L11 said:


> Lol everyone hates Somalians... I used to call them "some aliens"


dont like those racist attitudes!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> i worked with a guy from nigeria i got on ok with him but limited contact, his advice was never trust a nigerian, he got the sack for taking back handers


Honestly mate, out of all the ones l have had dealings with l could count on one hand the ones l would deal with again, lying, scheming, lazy, scrounging bastards.


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> One day it will be a black/Asian person posting a thread like this when whites are a minority in this country.


Funny how you have a problem with blacks and asians but not polish or other white foreigners.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

I think everyone has some form of prejudice. Thats just life!

Its wether or not you choose to air your opinions where it matters.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyways as a thoroughbred ***** i much prefered when the spotlight was on muslims and asians..


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can I just ask everyone a question, how many times have you said something similar to this: "I'm not racist my best mate/brother in law/cleaner is black"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Funny how you have a problem with blacks and asians but not polish or other white foreigners.
> 
> View attachment 102793


Where did I say I have a problem with black or Asians? No where so don't make out I have. I don't mind any race.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

L11 said:


> Can I just ask everyone a question, how many times have you said something similar to this: "I'm not racist my best mate/brother in law/cleaner is black"


Hence my " l have no black friends " quote mate.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> Can I just ask everyone a question, how many times have you said something similar to this: "I'm not racist my best mate/brother in law/cleaner is black"


You ever heard the line.. I dont really like coloured people but you seem fine :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> I think everyone has some form of prejudice. Thats just life!
> 
> Its wether or not you choose to air your opinions where it matters.


Spot on mate


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

L11 said:


> Can I just ask everyone a question, how many times have you said something similar to this: "I'm not racist my best mate/brother in law/cleaner is black"


I use this all the time in jest, 'i can't be racist my missus is black'


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

L11 said:


> Can I just ask everyone a question, how many times have you said something similar to this: "I'm not racist my best mate/brother in law/cleaner is black"


eh my brother in law not black?? nor is my besties or cleaner.... why i make that up?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Anyways as a thoroughbred ***** i much prefered when the spotlight was on muslims and asians..


Yeah will you stop pm'ing me about that £23 million you want to put in my bank mate, l'm not interested.

:lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You ever heard the line.. I dont really like coloured people but you seem fine :lol:


Lmao a few times. I should get angry but I actually pity them.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

i hate everyone the same, f*ck off!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah will you stop pm'ing me about that £23 million you want to put in my bank mate, l'm not interested.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Why are the antisemitics not here yet?


What has the fact they struggle with there lungs got to do with anything ?

Let them have there inhalers in peace..


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> yeh the English kinda irritate me cause they always SOOOOO loud
> 
> Really notice it when I'm shopping - it's like they always go out of their way to shout instead of speak at normal levels
> 
> ...


POTATO!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Racism will never go away because of the same groups bringing it up!

If people didnt bring it up then I think it wouldnt be a problem..........

In my work there is an ethnic minorities association... to me if everyone is equal then why are these associations formed ? these are the things that cause devides imo!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not sure mate but you only have to walk through Sheffield/Bradford/Hayes and white people are already aas some minority to Asian people there. I went to the stars of tomorrow show and I very rarely saw any white people when walking around.
> 
> I'm not racist btw at all. Just an observation and ten years ago Sheffield was nothing like it was now.


Maybe all the white english people in those areas are indoors getting their fake tan and feasting on cucumber sarnies Washed down with cups of teas?


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think we can all agree here that the real problem isn't race, its women... :tongue:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Why are the antisemitics not here yet?


You'd like that if they came in here wouldn't you.

Sicko


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jake87 said:


> i drove past a black guy in a sprinter van eating a massive slice of water melon once


shouldnt be eating water melon whilst driving. lucky a policeman didnt spot you


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

I studied the history of slavery and I don't recall anything that said we should all be ashamed as white people because of it.

We all live the lives we have now because of historic events like this. Personally I don't feel any shame, but I would be ashamed of my ancestors if they were involved, much the same way as many German people for example are ashamed of their great grand parents who were invoked in the holocaust.


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> You'd like that if they came in here wouldn't you.
> 
> Sicko


Em no. I meant if you're going to start a racist thread, might as well run the full gamut.


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

lxm said:


> Racism will never go away because of the same groups bringing it up!
> 
> If people didnt bring it up then I think it wouldnt be a problem..........
> 
> In my work there is an ethnic minorities association... to me if everyone is equal then why are these associations formed ? these are the things that cause devides imo!


I agree with this point to a certain extent but this applies to everyone not just the minorities themselves.

Threads like this for example where several people have suggested that all black/minorities shout racism all the time. I have black friends who would never cry racism unless it was 100% warranted because they hate the sigma it creates.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

robsam23 said:


> I agree with this point to a certain extent but this applies to everyone not just the minorities themselves.
> 
> Threads like this for example where several people have suggested that all black/minorities shout racism all the time. *I have black friends* who would never cry racism unless it was 100% warranted because they hate the sigma it creates.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> shouldnt be eating water melon whilst driving. lucky a policeman didnt spot you


the blackman was eating it, i was just laughing at him


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jake87 said:


> the blackman was eating it, i was just laughing at him


hahahaha really? them black fellas are always up to shit like that. ace


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> hahahaha really? them black fellas are always up to shit like that. ace


pmsl yeh they are fvcking mental. life of the party


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

always remember a a gd mate at school got suspended for 2 weeks due to calling a lad a mars bar after he called him a milky way boy....nothing happened to the "colored lad" apart from a written apologies from my mates parents and the school


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jake87 said:


> pmsl yeh they are fvcking mental. life of the party


there was a black lad in my class at school. he was ok, seemed pretty normal


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Em no. I meant if you're going to start a racist thread, might as well run the full gamut.


Haha I was just joking.

Although I don't think a racist thread was started and suggesting it is, is exactly what the op is on about I assume.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> there was a black lad in my class at school. he was ok, seemed pretty normal


i lent my black mate 20 quid once

he paid me back


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i let my black mate 20 quid once
> 
> he paid me back


i lent my black mate a pair of shoes and that f*cker never gave them back, i saw him 8months later and the ****er still wearing them!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i lent my black mate a pair of shoes and that f*cker never gave them back, i saw him 8months later and the ****er still wearing them!


not a black man phenomena that mate, one of my white friends wore a jumper of mine and never gave it back. said he didnt have it then I saw him wearing it. bastard


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i lent my black mate a pair of shoes and that f*cker never gave them back, i saw him 8months later and the ****er still wearing them!


Dont accept them back. The footprints are probably all over crime scenes by now. Also, means all black people look the same, you would never be able to say you didn't do the crime


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i lent my black mate a pair of shoes and that f*cker never gave them back, i saw him 8months later and the ****er still wearing them!


these black men are sneaky ****ers, the same mate asked me to lend him 30quid because he needed stuff for his holiday. told him no, later that night there was proof of him out on the lash that same night. thinking about it, i was well lucky to get my 20 quid back


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

this same black mate is the guy when it was time to chip in for a kfc bucket,a blunt or when it was his round he'd only gone and forgotten his wallet at home!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Honestly mate, out of all the ones l have had dealings with l could count on one hand the ones l would deal with again, lying, scheming, lazy, scrounging bastards.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ive also got a white mate James his name is, he's tried lending me his chinos, cardigan and suede loafers with no socks .. like f*ck im i brave enough to go around in that clobber :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

airkyd said:


> yea, it must suck to be a white British man .... should really have a week devoted to the white British male.


And what bloody good would that do! And yeah it is beginning to suck as when you can't get a job because there only interested in polish workers for example it's b0llocks, and yet we keep letting them in with a free meal ticket. Not just the polish that goes for all of them.



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Ps pain2gain i think you will find caucasian polish and caucasian english people are of the same race..unless you had black polish people at your place of work


No no black ones that's one thing they do seem to have done right in the past, keep there race clean!

I know there there white same as us I'm not blind doesn't mean they belong here or should be aloud to be here, and you say some thing against them see how fast they play the race card!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> And what bloody good would that do! And yeah it is beginning to suck as when you can't get a job because there only interested in polish workers for example it's b0llocks, and yet we keep letting them in with a free meal ticket. Not just the polish that goes for all of them.
> 
> No no black ones that's one thing they do seem to have done right in the past, keep there race clean!
> 
> I know there there white same as us I'm not blind doesn't mean they belong here or should be aloud to be here, and you say some thing against them see how fast they play the race card!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> And what bloody good would that do! And yeah it is beginning to suck as when you can't get a job because there only interested in polish workers for example it's b0llocks, and yet we keep letting them in with a free meal ticket. Not just the polish that goes for all of them.
> 
> No no black ones that's one thing they do seem to have done right in the past, keep there race clean!
> 
> I know there there white same as us I'm not blind doesn't mean they belong here or should be aloud to be here, and you say some thing against them see how fast they play the race card!


are you a bit mental?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you a backward?


fixed


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> And what bloody good would that do! And yeah it is beginning to suck as when you can't get a job because there only interested in polish workers for example it's b0llocks, and yet we keep letting them in with a free meal ticket. Not just the polish that goes for all of them.
> 
> No no black ones that's one thing they do seem to have done right in the past, keep there race clean!
> 
> I know there there white same as us I'm not blind doesn't mean they belong here or should be aloud to be here, and you say some thing against them see how fast they play the race card!


You Saxon Pig go back to germany.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> And what bloody good would that do! And yeah it is beginning to suck as when you can't get a job because there only interested in polish workers for example it's b0llocks, and yet we keep letting them in with a free meal ticket. Not just the polish that goes for all of them.
> 
> No no black ones that's one thing they do seem to have done right in the past,* keep there race clean! *
> 
> I know there there white same as us I'm not blind doesn't mean they belong here or should be aloud to be here, and you say some thing against them see how fast they play the race card!


did you honestly just say that?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DigIt said:


> did you honestly just say that?


hes only saying ethnic cleansing is a good thing. cleaning stuff is always good isnt it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hang on a minute!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

im shocked this has lasted so long without getting too messy, how long before it gets locked i wonder


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> im shocked this has lasted so long without getting too messy, how long before it gets locked i wonder


it was humorous untill pain2gain aired his views :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> it was humorous untill pain2gain aired his views :laugh:


they try but the mask slips after a while


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> hang on a minute!


that long you think ash ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes only saying ethnic cleansing is a good thing. cleaning stuff is always good isnt it?


should buy one of those polish removers, how the fcuk have i spent all day out and missed this thread, fcuk it im ringing back my homeland of uganda getting the boys together nene tique and tyrone(typical) fcuk this sh1t up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> should buy one of those polish removers, how the fcuk have i spent all day out and missed this thread, fcuk it im ringing back my homeland of uganda getting the boys together nene tique and tyrone(typical) fcuk this sh1t up


dont come ere taking our jobs and causing trouble on your banana boat!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> dont come ere taking our jobs and causing trouble on your banana boat!


dont see you complainin when you want a nice holiday tan, rippin of our caribbean cousins, keep your great british potatoes, fcuk your jamie oliver, im happy with my big pair of coconuts


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> And what bloody good would that do! And yeah it is beginning to suck as when you can't get a job because there only interested in polish workers for example it's b0llocks, and yet we keep letting them in with a free meal ticket. Not just the polish that goes for all of them.
> 
> No no black ones that's one thing they do seem to have done right in the past, *keep there race clean!*
> 
> I know there there white same as us I'm not blind doesn't mean they belong here or should be aloud to be here, and you say some thing against them see how fast they play the race card!


Agreed. Everyone should do their bit to keep their "race clean":thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm from a very white part of Surrey but I'm actually up in Bradford for work all this week.

I'll report back on Friday about my experiences with our coloured northern neighbours if this thread is still open.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

p.s OP if people keep telling your racist, your obviously a fcukin racist, but hang on your british born and bred, so must be someone elses fault


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

i agree mate its bull tbh i remember when i was back in school a couple of years ago this guy in the class yes a black guy (oh im racist for saying black please) anyway he didnt want to do this subject (irish) he lived here since he was 5 or so so he had to do it his parents wanted him to do it to but he didnt want to so the teacher got mad when he wouldnt even try so she got made told him to get on with it and sent him to the head teacher before he left he said she was racist. she told him to seat down and he never had to do it again. come on how childish and nuts is that?? he was 17 :/


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes sick of it - keep telling everyone I love racing


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I'm from a very white part of Surrey but I'm actually up in Bradford for work all this week.
> 
> I'll report back on Friday about my experiences with our coloured northern neighbours if this thread is still open.


 @Milky is the one with the key always locking up threads, if we get him drunk on the finest Jamaican rum the only locking he'll be doing is this


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @Milky is the one with the key always locking up threads, if we get him drunk on the finest Jamaican rum the only locking he'll be doing is this


 :lol: thats george to you, hes well gonna ban my ass lol


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Barman said:


> i agree mate its bull tbh i remember when i was back in school a couple of years ago this guy in the class yes a black guy (oh im racist for saying black please) anyway he didnt want to do this subject (irish) he lived here since he was 5 or so so he had to do it his parents wanted him to do it to but he didnt want to so the teacher got mad when he wouldnt even try so she got made told him to get on with it and sent him to the head teacher before he left he said she was racist. she told him to seat down and he never had to do it again. come on how childish and nuts is that?? he was 17 :/


I take it you opted out of the punctuation classes

only kidding:lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Completely sick of it. I get accused of being racist lots, because I'm a tattooed skinhead who likes punk music. I've got a stiff little fingers jacket on in this picture <--- and I LOVE it when people call me racist for listening to them because they done the song "white noise" (check out the lyrics!!!). Thing is its actually an anti racist song and the band are big time against racism. Don't judge a book by its cover!!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RockyD said:


> I take it you opted out of the punctuation classes
> 
> only kidding:lol:


no thats irish


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> because I'm a tattooed skinhead!


Come on now.

That's like me wearing a police uniform and wondering why people keep asking me solve crimes.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Completely sick of it. I get accused of being racist lots, because I'm a tattooed skinhead who likes punk music. I've got a stiff little fingers jacket on in this picture <--- and I LOVE it when people call me racist for listening to them because they done the song "white noise" (check out the lyrics!!!). Thing is its actually an anti racist song and the band are big time against racism. Don't judge a book by its cover!!!


You got a pair of these....


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

P1sses me off how much the word racist is thrown around, it has a completely new meaning

People are absolutely stupid as fck when it comes to claiming people are racist


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

L11 said:


> Come on now.
> 
> That's like me wearing a police uniform and wondering why people keep asking me solve crimes.


Don't see why mate to be honest. Yeah there's a few true racist punk bands like Skrewdriver but then again there's also racist pop music (Saga)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Conscript said:


> You got a pair of these....


No, will you buy me some?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> No, will you buy me some?


Will you look after them?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Don't see why mate to be honest. Yeah there's a few true racist punk bands like Skrewdriver but then again there's also racist pop music (Saga)


I'm half joking. But when I walk into Tescos wearing a black Nike tracksuit I fully expect the security guard to follow me, you just have to accept the pitfalls of certain fashion choices.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Completely sick of it. I get accused of being racist lots, because I'm a tattooed skinhead who likes punk music. I've got a stiff little fingers jacket on in this picture <--- and I LOVE it when people call me racist for listening to them because they done the song "white noise" (check out the lyrics!!!). Thing is its actually an anti racist song and the band are big time against racism. Don't judge a book by its cover!!!


SLF great band mate i still listen to them


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

L11 said:


> I'm half joking. But when I walk into Tescos wearing a black Nike tracksuit I fully expect the security guard to follow me, you just have to accept the pitfalls of certain fashion choices.


Isn't this the same as judging someone because of the colour of their skin?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Will you look after them?


Nah I'll use them to kick in a pa*i's heed!!!! 

*that's sarcasm now ya head me!*


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Isn't this the same as judging someone because of the colour of their skin?


not really as you can change your clothes and appearance...i cant wake up and take the blackness off :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Isn't this the same as judging someone because of the colour of their skin?


come on mate, this was a nice thread. dont bring race into it


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Isn't this the same as judging someone because of the colour of their skin?


not really, you cant choose skin colour but you do have a choice in what clothes you wear


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> not really as you can change your clothes and appearance...i cant wake up and take the blackness off :laugh:


pmsl Michael Jackson seemed to manage just fine!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> not really as you can change your clothes and appearance...i cant wake up and take the blackness off :laugh:


Jacko did! :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> pmsl Michael Jackson seemed to manage just fine!!!


we gave him to you whites as a gift long time ago


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> pmsl Michael Jackson seemed to manage just fine!!!


beat me too it!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

redex said:


> not really, you cant choose skin colour but you do have a choice in what clothes you wear


I'm not getting into a debate about it. What I mean is well all judge other people, be it the colour of their skin, clothes they wear, the music they listen to or the country of origin.... I believe NOFX said it fairly well...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> we gave him to you whites as a gift long time ago


pmsl classic! Have you read the news lately??? Us ******* aren't short of paedos!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Isn't this the same as judging someone because of the colour of their skin?


Wow.. Just wow.



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> not really as you can change your clothes and appearance...i cant wake up and take the blackness off :laugh:


I can't believe this actually had to be said.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

L11 said:


> Wow.. Just wow.
> 
> I can't believe this actually had to be said.


Think you might be missing my point a little. I mean everyone judges everyone else. Human nature. Personally if someone found it acceptable to be racist in my company then I'd have sod all else to do with them. I have no desire to be around such small minded folk. I do find it sad how people look at geeks/emos/punks etc. the same way


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Think you might be missing my point a little. I mean everyone judges everyone else. Human nature. Personally if someone found it acceptable to be racist in my company then I'd have sod all else to do with them. I have no desire to be around such small minded folk. I do find it sad how people look at geeks/emos/punks etc. the same way


I'm pulling your chain, my first comment in this thread was that I'm racist!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

L11 said:


> I'm pulling your chain, my first comment in this thread was that I'm racist!


Just read your first post and you used the word I've been looking for "stereotype". We all do that. Even the anti racist groups do that. We just need to accept it


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Isn't this the same as judging someone because of the colour of their skin?


I kind of agree, it's discrimination due to appearance.

And to the people saying you can change clothes but not skin colour, that's ridiculous. You obviously just ain't trying hard enough


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> we gave him to you whites as a gift long time ago


around the time he met dirty diana, we told him to beat it


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Best explaination:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> around the time he met dirty diana, we told him to beat it


:laugh:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> not really as you can change your clothes and appearance...i cant wake up and take the blackness off :laugh:


haircut im screwed on my only choice other than shaved is the bobby charlton and nowdays we all know what thoses guys get up to on the net, im stick with the shaved looked, its better to be mistaken for a rasist than a nonse


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> haircut im screwed on my only choice other than shaved is the bobby charlton and nowdays we all know what thoses guys get up to on the net, im stick with the shaved looked, its better to be mistaken for a rasist than a nonse


unless you like bum fun


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not fed up of being called a racist because I'm not a racist, therefore no-one's ever called me one.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

zack amin said:


> unless you like bum fun


thanks for the offer but i have to pass :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> thanks for the offer but i have to pass :whistling:


racist lol


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> thanks for the offer but i have to pass :whistling:


In some ways its homophobic to decline....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilli said:


> I'm not fed up of being called a racist because I'm not a racist, therefore no-one's ever called me one.


the first decent reply! :beer: you really would think more people wouldve made this comment instead of being annoid at being called racist for being racist lmao


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chilli said:


> I'm not fed up of being called a racist because I'm not a racist, therefore no-one's ever called me one.


dont be coming in here with your extremist views


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think l have actually been accused of being racist in this very forum !


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think l have actually been accused of being racist in this very forum !


probs by gymgym lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> probs by gymgym lol


Honestly cant remember, it was greeted with a barrage of abuse tho...


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Honestly cant remember, it was greeted with a barrage of abuse tho...


was it not fastfists


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

husky said:


> was it not fastfists


Ha ha no mate he called me far worse IIRC, the sad tw*t...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Honestly cant remember, it was greeted with a barrage of abuse tho...


my old mate keith from stockport, in his 60's now survived 3 heart attacks and by pass, and hes still a fcukin electrician, swear he knows more racist jokes the BNP annual conference, even when hes stood talkin to me we work together here and there, heck of an electrician for his age, comes out with all sorts of racist sh1t but i love him to bits, he dont mean nothin by it, its just how people off his time where, the manly men, original sparky from the 70s till now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> my old mate keith from stockport, in his 60's now survived 3 heart attacks and by pass, and hes still a fcukin electrician, swear he knows more racist jokes the BNP annual conference, even when hes stood talkin to me we work together here and there, heck of an electrician for his age, comes out with all sorts of racist sh1t but i love him to bits, he dont mean nothin by it, its just how people off his time where, the manly men, original sparky from the 70s till now


Bernard Manning era mate....


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mish said:


> I use this all the time in jest, 'i can't be racist my missus is black'


same here, im not racist i have a colour tv.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think l have actually been accused of being racist in this very forum !


At least if you get called racist you can now say..

"Im not racist i now use cocoa butter and i got a bestie called ackee&saltfish hes black as night" :thumbup:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zack amin said:


> my old mate keith from stockport, in his 60's now survived 3 heart attacks and by pass, and hes still a fcukin electrician, swear he knows more racist jokes the BNP annual conference, even when hes stood talkin to me we work together here and there, heck of an electrician for his age, comes out with all sorts of racist sh1t but i love him to bits, he dont mean nothin by it, its just how people off his time where, the manly men, original sparky from the 70s till now


I work with a 62 year old man who is exactly like Keith. It's just the era he was brought up and he means no harm by it. However it is funny watching our supervisor and manager squirm with awkwardness when he airs his very un-PC views.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

A bloke came in for an mot once, dressed like something off of this is england, had kkk tattooed on his knuckles and the regular "lovely weather" and etc small talk was replaced with a story about how he had threatened to burn a local indian shopkeeper alive for some trivial reason..

I couldnt actually believe it, but they do exist!!

So on them grounds the odd lighthearted txt joke here and there I don't think can brand the average person racist


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not racist I hate everyone equally.

I have been called pretty much every bad name under the sun.

Amazing how if I was to call a black person the N word (not that i would) everyone would get offended.

That same person who is against judging other people based on there differences will then turn around and say "I hate chavs there all thieves" etc. And no one says anything about it

Homophobic. Racist: heightism. Anti Semitic. Sexism.

Fk spending half my time worrying about what my opinions will get me labeled as I don't care anymore.

We was having a debate on gay marriage in gran canaria on gay pride week.

Me and my mate (gay) where talking to a group we had met on the beach got into a debate was enjoying hearing the different opinions etc on it. When a different lad came and joined us (from there group) stating me and my gay friend where homophobic.

(my mate didnt see the point In fighting to MAKE priests marry Gay people if they don't want to).

My gay friend got called homophobic.

A homosexual homophobe iv heard it all now.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> this same black mate is the guy when it was time to chip in for a kfc bucket,a blunt or when it was his round he'd only gone and forgotten his wallet at home!


i have the same problem with a white friend, also smoke everyone elses **** b4 his come out. He's a scouser!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

gycraig said:


> I'm not racist I hate everyone equally.
> 
> I have been called pretty much every bad name under the sun.
> 
> ...


And your point is?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

gycraig said:


> I have been called pretty much every bad name under the sun.
> 
> Amazing how if I was to call a black person the N word (not that i would) everyone would get offended.
> 
> .


Theres no rule/law saying white folk cant use the word ni*ger...if you really feel like your missing out by not using that word then go ahead....do so at your own risk :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Theres no rule/law saying white folk cant use the word ni*ger...if you really feel like your missing out by not using that word then go ahead....do so at your own risk :lol:


I wouldnt. get all those uppity blacks getting on their high horse and offended n shit


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I wouldnt. get all those uppity blacks getting on their high horse and offended n shit


start throwing there spears about


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I wouldnt. get all those uppity blacks getting on their high horse and offended n shit


my exact thoughts, one rule for them and another for us!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> my exact thoughts, one rule for them and another for us!


its a disgrace


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> start throwing there spears about












:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Theres no rule/law saying white folk cant use the word ni*ger...if you really feel like your missing out by not using that word then go ahead....do so at your own risk :lol:


Could we get this statement printed out with a photo of yourself as a sort of licence to use the N word :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Could we get this statement printed out with a photo of yourself as a sort of licence to use the N word :lol:


yeh sure my man heres my pic to get you started :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

genuine vanilla face :thumbup1:


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

So many LOL's throughout this thread :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the whole 'if a black guy can call himself a 'insert what ever racist term is required here' then why cant i' thing amazes me!

people seem to forget that alot of these words have been used horrendously with extreme nastiness and spite for decades and its the assiciation of the words with alot of extreme racism that makes it very justify their use, even in jest imo.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> the whole 'if a black guy can call himself a 'insert what ever racist term is required here' then why cant i' thing amazes me!
> 
> people seem to forget that alot of these words have been used horrendously with extreme nastiness and spite for decades and its the assiciation of the words with alot of extreme racism that makes it very justify their use, even in jest imo.


But it's irrelevant now. I haven't personally got a slave. Neither did my nana or grandad or any of my family that I know of. Nor have any black people alive ATM as far as I know been slaves.

Surely since black people started the slave trade (as far as I'm aware). Then it's racist for them to say it to each other.

How can you be deeply offended by something that's just not relevant now. And has never and likely will never affect you in anyway.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

gycraig said:


> But it's irrelevant now. I haven't personally got a slave. Neither did my nana or grandad or any of my family that I know of. Nor have any black people alive ATM as far as I know been slaves.
> 
> Surely since black people started the slave trade (as far as I'm aware). Then it's racist for them to say it to each other.
> 
> How can you be deeply offended by something that's just not relevant now. And has never and likely will never affect you in anyway.


quick answer is that i grew up in the 80's when racism was prevalent and almost tollerated by society and have witnessed some very umpleasent things. its offended me then, it offends me now and it will always offend me.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

gycraig said:


> But it's irrelevant now. I haven't personally got a slave. Neither did my nana or grandad or any of my family that I know of. Nor have any black people alive ATM as far as I know been slaves.
> 
> Surely since black people started the slave trade (as far as I'm aware). Then it's racist for them to say it to each other.
> 
> How can you be deeply offended by something that's just not relevant now. And has never and likely will never affect you in anyway.


Like i said before you can use any name under the sun its up to you man..

Contrary to belief black people did not start slavery.. Its was actually the arabs who started selling black folk to the europeans.. And its not the selling that was the issue...it was the treatment these slaves went through..i dont know of any black person who in the 21st century looks at an European and holds him responsible for what happened 600years ago

My family i dont know from how far back found themselves on an island on the caribbean sea..history tells me i originated from africa...it makes no difference on how i go about my business but i still can imagine what my family must have gone through to end up thousands of miles away separated from their families..


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

no one says I am racist .... i aint and i dont give a **** if they say i am. I just do what I have to do , if i dont like you it has nothing to do with the color of your skin , i just dont like you


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Bob Marley.. Pepperseed riddim and jerk chicken...

Ive never been called a racist..

Cnut yes but never a racist!!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

lukeee said:


> I love Bob Marley.. Pepperseed riddim and jerk chicken...
> 
> Ive never been called a racist..
> 
> Cnut yes but never a racist!!


are you 'crabbing' in that pic mate ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> are you 'crabbing' in that pic mate ?


cnut  must change that for one of me actually riding


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

lukeee said:


> cnut  must change that for one of me actually riding


:laugh:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

What makes me 'laugh' is when people begin sentences with "I'm not racist, BUT..." and then end with something incredibly racist. Yes, you ARE a racist.

And also the racists who then try to say they're not racist because they 'know' someone who is black/asian etc. Yes, you too are a racist.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Milky said:


> Honestly mate, out of all the ones l have had dealings with l could count on one hand the ones l would deal with again, lying, scheming, lazy, scrounging bastards.


i work in the bookies and there the only ones who question the amount of return on a winning bet,i just show them the slip with the cash return printed on it, ive given up been disrespected so im not showing any they also borrow money from each other even though they have there own money,

they are users and chancers and if it was a white guy i tell em to sort his **** out but i cant because id be racist


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Completely sick of it. I get accused of being racist lots, because I'm a tattooed skinhead who likes punk music. I've got a stiff little fingers jacket on in this picture <--- and I LOVE it when people call me racist for listening to them because they done the song "white noise" (check out the lyrics!!!). Thing is its actually an anti racist song and the band are big time against racism. Don't judge a book by its cover!!!


you do look racist but, bet you vote BNP.....

On a serious note, i remember owning a stiff little fingers LP back in the day, a blue cover on it, you remember what it was called buddy?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

KingMJ said:


> What makes me 'laugh' is when people begin sentences with "I'm not racist, BUT..." and then end with something incredibly racist. Yes, you ARE a racist.
> 
> And also the racists who then try to say they're not racist because they 'know' someone who is black/asian etc. Yes, you too are a racist.


Have to disagree there mate.

People prequel things because they feel they have too cover themselves.

Its not a crime to dislike people, l have stated my opinion on here re nigerians, and l stand on.

I will willingly argue the toss with anyone who cares to call me racist as l am certainly not.

An opinon on certain people from personal experiences doesnt automatically make them racist or a bad person.

And FTR l buy all my phones etc from an asain lad who has a shop where l live, he shares my opinon on them as well BUT he cant be called a racist as he is the same colour so go figure.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

lostwars said:


> you do look racist but, bet you vote BNP.....
> 
> On a serious note, i remember owning a stiff little fingers LP back in the day, a blue cover on it, you remember what it was called buddy?


not sure on that but i think "now and then" was the name of a good one or close to that


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Two main things to remember about the Slave trade - one, that it was firstly lead by the Arabs (the Arabic word for Africans is Slave) - two, when the European Slave trade took off it was dominated by European Jews (not many people know that). Also, it was Europeans that banned slavery (British first).

As far as political correctness goes; it's just a way of displacing and eventually killing off white people (plain and simple). While most whites agree that cruelty and any sort of obvious oppression based on race is wrong, mass immigration in the West is not just about the morality of treating humans from other ethnic groups fairly (as well as race), it's about erasing white people from the face of the earth.

I know what I'm saying sounds radical but it's pretty much the basis of modern social theory- I urge you to read leading leftist (western) academics over the last 50 years.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

lostwars said:


> you do look racist but, bet you vote BNP.....
> 
> On a serious note, i remember owning a stiff little fingers LP back in the day, a blue cover on it, you remember what it was called buddy?


I don't have a problem with people who vote BNP IF they can tell me all their policies. 99% just say "to get rid of the asylum seekers innit". Anyway... could be fly the flag?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I don't have a problem with people who vote BNP IF they can tell me all their policies. 99% just say "to get rid of the asylum seekers innit". Anyway... could be fly the flag?


Take no notice mate, you dont look racist.

You do look like Buster bloodvessel tho

:lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

KingMJ said:


> What makes me 'laugh' is when people begin sentences with "I'm not racist, BUT..."


That's a good game to play. Search for public post on facebook starting "I'm not racist but"... here's one I just found:



> Muslims offended by christmas? How about go back to your own ****ing country then don't come over here expecting us to live by your rules , your in our country you live by our rules! I'm not racist but things like that annoy me , don't like it ? Then **** of !


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Milky said:


> You do look like Buster bloodvessel tho
> 
> :lol:


I'll make a note of that one... amount of times I've been called the pub landlord on here is uncanny!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

175lbs said:


> Two main things to remember about the Slave trade - one, that it was firstly lead by the Arabs (the Arabic word for Africans is Slave) - two, when the European Slave trade took off it was dominated by European Jews (not many people know that). Also, it was Europeans that banned slavery (British first).
> 
> *As far as political correctness goes; it's just a way of displacing and eventually killing off white people (plain and simple). While most whites agree that cruelty and any sort of obvious oppression based on race is wrong, mass immigration in the West is not just about the morality of treating humans from other ethnic groups fairly (as well as race), it's about erasing white people from the face of the earth. *
> 
> I know what I'm saying sounds radical but it's pretty much the basis of modern social theory- I urge you to read leading leftist (western) academics over the last 50 years.


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

The BNP is pretty much finished as a political force. Nick Griffin and the party structure saw to that. Even though the BNP is pretty much a neo-fascist party they received just under one million votes in the last European elections. Andrew Brons (former BNP MEP) was a member of the National Socialist Movement and dressed up in Nazi party uniforms lmao.

If the people running the BNP can get a million votes, a decent nationalist party, run by the right people and with the right policies will do very well.

As far as the EDL and the British Freedom Party goes, they are not overly potent forces, mainly because the EDL is a street movement based on marches (that ALWAYS fails) and the government arrests it's leading members at will. The EDL leader is currently in prison on a passport offense (no bail, put in with jail with lots of angry violent Muslims, for about 2-3 weeks). Also, the EDL and it's political wing the BFP don't really have the best formulation for a nationalist party, for one they talk about Muslims far too much - their message is negative and repetitive.


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Nice to see you have the capacity to create an argument by posting a GIF. Give yourself a well-earned pat on the back for your hard intellectual inquires. Come back here when you've read every major book based on critical theory and the arguments behind it. :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> Have to disagree there mate.
> 
> People prequel things because they feel they have too cover themselves.
> 
> ...


It's just personal experiences at end of the day.

Like I have NEVER met a lazy polish bloke. I'm sure they exist but based on my experiences if I owned a factory or a warehouse I'd want polish workers.

It's possible to get a negative and a positive stereotype based on your own experiences. This is purely down to surrounding as well, all the Muslims (I know not a race) have have been tax dodging benefit claimers. But that's cause I work in take always. I would probably have a completely different view if I worked in a bank or whatever


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

175lbs said:


> Nice to see you have the capacity to create an argument by posting a GIF. Give yourself a well-earned pat on the back for your hard intellectual inquires. Come back here when you've read every major book based on critical theory and the arguments behind it. :lol:


Ackee cant read mate, and its not a gif, its actually him !


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

175lbs said:


> Two main things to remember about the Slave trade - one, that it was firstly lead by the Arabs (the Arabic word for Africans is Slave) - two, when the European Slave trade took off it was dominated by European Jews (not many people know that). Also, it was Europeans that banned slavery (British first).
> 
> As far as political correctness goes; it's just a way of displacing and eventually killing off white people (plain and simple). While most whites agree that cruelty and any sort of obvious oppression based on race is wrong, mass immigration in the West is not just about the morality of treating humans from other ethnic groups fairly (as well as race),* it's about erasing white people from the face of the earth. *
> 
> I know what I'm saying sounds radical but it's pretty much the basis of modern social theory- I urge you to read leading leftist (western) academics over the last 50 years.


I can understand people being against immigration for whatever reasons, but what you're saying is just crazy paranoia. Who do you think is responsible for trying to wipe white people off the face of the earth? And why do you think they are trying to do this?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'll make a note of that one... amount of times I've been called the pub landlord on here is uncanny!


referring to your earlier post - suspect device is one of the finest 3 minutes ever committed to vinyl!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

chilli said:


> referring to your earlier post - suspect device is one of the finest 3 minutes ever committed to vinyl!


It's mighty fine to see so many people with taste in music.... HANX


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

175lbs said:


> Two main things to remember about the Slave trade - one, that it was firstly lead by the Arabs (the Arabic word for Africans is Slave) - two, when the European Slave trade took off it was dominated by European Jews (not many people know that). Also, it was Europeans that banned slavery (British first).
> 
> As far as political correctness goes; it's just a way of displacing and eventually killing off white people (plain and simple). While most whites agree that cruelty and any sort of obvious oppression based on race is wrong, mass immigration in the West is not just about the morality of treating humans from other ethnic groups fairly (as well as race), it's about erasing white people from the face of the earth.
> 
> I know what I'm saying sounds radical but it's pretty much the basis of modern social theory- I urge you to read leading leftist (western) academics over the last 50 years.


Glad you broke cover early on and outed yourself as a complete and utter mental. Saved a lot of us a tedious exchange of posts and arguing.


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

RockyD said:


> I can understand people being against immigration for whatever reasons, but what you're saying is just crazy paranoia. Who do you think is responsible for trying to wipe white people off the face of the earth? And why do you think they are trying to do this?


I know most people think it's crazy but modern Western political thought (multiculturalism - pluralism) is all based around the idea that Europeans are inherently evil and that they must be broken up as a collective. The theory then goes on to say that non-European immigration builds a more diverse society and tolerant society, fair theory, but the basis for this theory is to weaken the original ethnic/racial component of the country (and continent). Indeed, an argument can be made that immigration is needed to help the economy, but in the West it's very clear that immigration is at such high levels not just to boost the economy but for sociological reasons as per the ideology of multiculturalism.

The reason why I state political correctness and mass immigration is designed to remove white people is because that's exactly what it is. Most academics say there is nothing wrong with continued mass immigration into Western countries - that it should continue so that we are 'cultural enriched' with 'vibrant people of color'. They say things like white people don't exist and that our history and culture is almost meaningless, that it needs to be replaced by more 'noble' (outside) people.

I'm sorry that people think I'm bad, or a idiot but England is roughly 20% non white-British now, and that figure is getting higher and higher.

I'm not afraid of being called stupid, delusional or laughed at, what is happening is true and real. My fears are just; nobody is pushing Korea, Japan, China or Africa into mass immigration, multicultural mode, only Europe. As Europeans we have to lay down and take it, otherwise we are called, backwards, racist, evil, crazy, paranoid, ect, ect, ect.

My fears are shared by many people in this country. I fear for the future, what will happen to my homeland and my continent. I also fear the reaction of people who are, like me scared, I fear our future is one of much violence.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

175lbs said:


> I know most people think it's crazy but modern Western political thought (multiculturalism - pluralism) is all based around the idea that Europeans are inherently evil and that they must be broken up as a collective. The theory then goes on to say that non-European immigration builds a more diverse society and tolerant society, fair theory, but the basis for this theory is to weaken the original ethnic/racial component of the country (and continent). Indeed, an argument can be made that immigration is needed to help the economy, but in the West it's very clear that immigration is at such high levels not just to boost the economy but for sociological reasons as per the ideology of multiculturalism.
> 
> The reason why I state political correctness and mass immigration is designed to remove white people is because that's exactly what it is. Most academics say there is nothing wrong with continued mass immigration into Western countries - that it should continue so that we are 'cultural enriched' with 'vibrant people of color'. They say things like white people don't exist and that our history and culture is almost meaningless, that it needs to be replaced by more 'noble' (outside) people.
> 
> ...


what about the gingers?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

A sh!t head will always be a sh!t head,black or white!I came accross enough of both.


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> what about the gingers?


Without doubt, they should be sent to the camps. 

JOKING!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

175lbs said:


> Without doubt, they should be sent to the camps.
> 
> JOKING!


serious question tho...... what you have typed comes accross as propoganda with slightly sinister nazi undertones. is that the intention?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

KingMJ said:


> What makes me 'laugh' is when people begin sentences with "I'm not racist, BUT..." and then end with something incredibly racist. Yes, you ARE a racist.
> 
> And also the racists who then try to say they're not racist because they 'know' someone who is black/asian etc. Yes, you too are a racist.


ERM... NOOO!! im not racist but i dont like non white people but i know people that are black! so im not racist.....

JOKE I LOVE EVERY ONE, EXCEPT YOU,unless your not white because im not racist


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@175lbs your views fears and slackness cracks me up..you make pain2gain sound like a tree hugging leftie hippy :laugh:


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> serious question tho...... what you have typed comes accross as propoganda with slightly sinister nazi undertones. is that the intention?


I don't have anything against Gingers or anyone else for that matter.

Nazis are bad news and they should never be emulated again.

I'm not preaching Nazi propaganda, I just want to live in a healthy country and I want the world to be healthy. I don't want to kill or suppress anyone. I don't want a overpowering state controlling our life's and I want people to lead happy and meaningful life's.

I'd rather people and peoples were left in a more natural environment away from the damaging costs of globilisation.

These are the basic truths of my arguments.


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @175lbs your views fears and slackness cracks me up..you make pain2gain sound like a tree hugging leftie hippy :laugh:


You're pathetic. Do you have any brain cells and do you just spew insults? Grow up.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

175lbs said:


> I don't have anything against Gingers or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Nazis are bad news and they should never be emulated again.
> 
> ...


thats how it all starts mate....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

175lbs said:


> You're pathetic. Do you have brain cells or do you just spew insults? Grow up.


Changed your tune..dont let me stop you i actually find you amusing..no insult intended..this whole thread has made me laugh so much...lets not get it locked...finally a race thread with humour man lol


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

The same can be said of immigration mate..

Come now there's a difference between wanting to stop immigration and Nazism.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

175lbs said:


> You're pathetic. Do you have any brain cells and do you just spew insults? Grow up.


are you telling him to grow up because hes black? if so why are you so racist? i dont understand people like you!


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Changed your tune..dont let me stop you i actually find you amusing..no insult intended..this whole thread has made me laugh so much...lets not get it locked...finally a race thread with humour man lol


You're just a wind up merchant who lacks the mental capacity for debate so you give your self-esteem a boost by knocking out a few insults.

VERY sad.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> are you telling him to grow up because hes black? if so why are you so racist? i dont understand people like you!


Its actually boot polish!


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> are you telling him to grow up because hes black? if so why are you so racist? i dont understand people like you!


I have no idea what colour he is.

I do admit, debating a topic like this on a bodybuilding forum is pretty sad.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

175lbs said:


> I have no idea what colour he is.
> 
> I do admit, debating a topic like this on a bodybuilding forum is pretty sad.


Jokes aside...who is planning to "wipe out white people"


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

175lbs said:


> I have no idea what colour he is.
> 
> I do admit, debating a topic like this on a bodybuilding forum is pretty sad.


so you are a racist?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

175lbs said:


> The same can be said of immigration mate..
> 
> Come now there's a difference between wanting to stop immigration and Nazism.


and theres also a difference between being against immigration and claiming that its happening to 'remove white people' :lol:


----------



## maggie (Apr 30, 2012)

:confused1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

175lbs said:


> I have no idea what colour he is.
> 
> I do admit, debating a topic like this on a bodybuilding forum is pretty sad.


or if not a racist are you trying to say all bodybuilding enthusiasts are knuckle dragging thick skulled idiots who cannot discuss another mans race on the internet? your not portraying yourself very well here i think you should leave.......


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> or if not a racist are you trying to say all bodybuilding enthusiasts are knuckle dragging thick skulled idiots who cannot discuss another mans race on the internet? your not portraying yourself very well here i think you should leave.......
> View attachment 102965


he joined in the debate aswell! :lol:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The question you have to ask yourself is whether the question you are being asked makes any difference to the job being done. Simple answer? No. Any man can be good, any man can be bad. Colour/creed/sex/etc. Its individual, no more.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

It has been a laugh and we've all laughed at each others misconceptions of different races...and for the record i refuse to stand and watch the white race get wiped out.. As i'll be left with black women... And they dont do it for me whatsoever..

hope that counts for something at least


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

I think races are different but I don't hate or want to oppress other people.

I don't have any issues forming friendships with people of other races.

Just because you believe that race exists does not mean you can judge somebody on the basis of race.

Nobody really chooses who they are. You could argue trans-gender people do but they are still born to a sex (unless they are born hermaphrodite).

For the question 'who is wiping out white people'.

White people are committing suicide.

Why? Because whites have lost faith in themselves and feel guilty for slavery, colonialism and the Holocaust. Granted, these are all horrible and immoral acts, but another wrong does not make a right.

We don't have to destroy our culture and people just because we feel guilty for acts our ancestors committed.

I'll leave it at that for you guys. You can laugh and snigger all you want but does not change reality.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

175lbs said:


> I think races are different but I don't hate or want to oppress other people.
> 
> I don't have any issues forming friendships with people of other races.
> 
> ...


What the smeg are you on about?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

175lbs said:


> I think races are different but I don't hate or want to oppress other people.
> 
> I don't have any issues forming friendships with people of other races.
> 
> ...


Im assuming you are white, so do you feel guilty for slavery? Or are you now taking yourself as the chosen spokesman?


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> or if not a racist are you trying to say all bodybuilding enthusiasts are knuckle dragging thick skulled idiots who cannot discuss another mans race on the internet? your not portraying yourself very well here i think you should leave.......
> View attachment 102965


This is a forum based around bodybuilding. I'm not making any direct references to bodybuilders and their intelligence.

My apologies if that's how it sounded.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

175lbs said:


> This is a forum based around bodybuilding. I'm not making any direct references to bodybuilders and their intelligence.
> 
> My apologies if that's how it sounded.


how have you continued to take me seriously?!?! im just a idiot!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tbh it's all rediculous.

My dads firm have a few Nigerian blokes (real nice blokes btw) working in the yard, the racism that flys back and forth between them is absolutely hilarious.. And I'm talking both ways, it's just seen as light hearted banter from both sides. Which is tbh the way it should be.

People play the racism card as its too easy to manipulate people with it.

The john terry thing was rediculously, what precisely was it he said??

Black Cnut wasn't it??

How many times have you been having a kickkabout with mates and for one reason or another you've decided they were a Cnut?

It just so happens he was black, and at the time he thought he was a cnut... How thats illegal baffles me.

The copper in the paper today tickled me

"are you going home to cook bananas"

"look at them, they look like monkeys"

Were both dismissed in court as the banana reference was a "genuine enquiry about cooking.. Fritters in particular"

And the monkey reference was merely referring to evolution, explaining about long limbs and etc

Judge said fair enough :lol:

The worlds fcuked!!!


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im assuming you are white, so do you feel guilty for slavery? Or are you now taking yourself as the chosen spokesman?


The point is that modern ideological thought is based around this guilt of historical events such as slavery.

I'm not a spokesman but I'm just echoing the arguments of the proponents of cultural pluralism and multiculturalism.

I know my first statements are dramatic but it's the premise of the 'founding fathers' of said ideology. I'm talking about the Institute of Social Research, 'New York Intellectuals' and Boasian anthropology.

Yes, not all modern supporters of cultural pluralism might not want to wipe out all white people but almost all of them want to see white countries decline and eventually not exist as exclusively 'white countries' (not be known as white).


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ditz said:


> Tbh it's all rediculous.
> 
> My dads firm have a few Nigerian blokes working in the yard


 ohh really?????????? welcome to 2012 my friend. this behaviour is not allowed.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

175lbs said:


> I'll leave it at that for you guys. You can laugh and s******** all you want but does not change reality.


 ohhhh helll noo!!!!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

175lbs said:


> The point is that modern ideological thought is based around this guilt of historical events such as slavery.
> 
> I'm not a spokesman but I'm just echoing the arguments of the proponents of cultural pluralism and multiculturalism.
> 
> ...


Dramatic indeed and you still didnt answer my question..just live your life and understand no one is out to get the white man..theres more chance of us, the human race wiping ourselves out with all these wars looming around the world than the white race getting wiped out..

Stop being so paranoid man..and i dont expect you or any white man to feel guilty of slavery


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ditz said:


> Tbh it's all rediculous.
> 
> My dads firm have a few Nigerian blokes (real nice blokes btw) working in the yard, the racism that flys back and forth between them is absolutely hilarious.. And I'm talking both ways, it's just seen as light hearted banter from both sides. Which is tbh the way it should be.
> 
> ...


Haha that was some quick thinking from that copper !! :laugh:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Stop being so paranoid man..and i dont expect you or any white man to feel guilty of slavery


 i am sorry though my great great great great great great great great great grandad was a bit of a d!ck at family parties too, i can only imagine the sh!t he did......


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha that was some quick thinking from that copper !! :laugh:


Id have loved to have been in court for that.

Going on about fritters :lol:

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ditz said:


> Id have loved to have been in court for that.
> 
> Going on about fritters :lol:
> 
> Brilliant :lol:


Haha yeah can imagine him walking out with the other coppers after "fcuk me that was close" :lol:


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Dramatic indeed and you still didnt answer my question..just live your life and understand no one is out to get the white man..theres more chance of us, the human race wiping ourselves out with all these wars looming around the world than the white race getting wiped out..
> 
> Stop being so paranoid man..and i dont expect you or any white man to feel guilty of slavery


Perhaps it's more unlikely whites will be wiped out in places like Eastern Europe, but here in the West things are not looking good. Whites will be a minority, in England, in our life time. That figure is only going to get lower unless something drastic happens. I seem paranoid now, but in 20,30, 40 years, I'll seem much less paranoid.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I have utterly no guilt about what other people did 100 years ago.

I have issues with how people act NOW. Thats one area that can be changed. No point living in the past - its dead and buried.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

175lbs said:


> Perhaps it's more unlikely whites will be wiped out in places like Eastern Europe, but here in the West things are not looking good. Whites will be a minority, in England, in our life time. That figure is only going to get lower unless something drastic happens. I seem paranoid now, but in 20,30, 40 years, I'll seem much less paranoid.


Bit early to be on the beers isn't it? At least, I hope you're drunk and not just a f*cking moron.

We all live on and share one planet, who are you to say that no one born in another country can come to England? Does that also mean that no one born in England is aloud to move to another country?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

robdobbie said:


> Bit early to be on the beers isn't it? At least, I hope you're drunk and not just a f*cking moron.
> 
> We all live on and share one planet, who are you to say that no one born in another country can come to England? Does that also mean that no one born in England is aloud to move to another country?


australia seem to be allowed to do it,


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

175lbs said:


> I know most people think it's crazy but modern Western political thought (multiculturalism - pluralism) is all based around the idea that Europeans are inherently evil and that they must be broken up as a collective. The theory then goes on to say that non-European immigration builds a more diverse society and tolerant society, fair theory, but the basis for this theory is to weaken the original ethnic/racial component of the country (and continent). Indeed, an argument can be made that immigration is needed to help the economy, but in the West it's very clear that immigration is at such high levels not just to boost the economy but for sociological reasons as per the ideology of multiculturalism.
> 
> The reason why I state political correctness and mass immigration is designed to remove white people is because that's exactly what it is. Most academics say there is nothing wrong with continued mass immigration into Western countries - that it should continue so that we are 'cultural enriched' with 'vibrant people of color'. They say things like white people don't exist and that our history and culture is almost meaningless, that it needs to be replaced by more 'noble' (outside) people.
> 
> ...


Ok well thanks for answering one of my questions to some extent, you think the reason for this attempt to wipe white people off the earth is because you believe Europeans are seen to be "inherently evil".

But who do you think is responsible for actually trying to do this?

Cos as far as I'm aware most immigration into Europe has been green lighted and arranged by white Europeans?

So are you saying that white people are trying to wipe white people off the earth or is there some of other evil dark force(lol) behind this, pulling the strings?

Am actually interested to find out more about these shenanigans.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Those lizard fu*kers are behind all this. They run the world you know.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Those lizard fu*kers are behind all this. They run the world you know.


Reptiles would find this comment offensive..i spose you'd want them wiped out too?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Reptiles would find this comment offensive..i spose you'd want them wiped out too?


it would free us all from being enslaved by them mate. bigger picture n all that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

> Reptiles would find this comment offensive..i spose you'd want them wiped out too?


After watching Spiderman your fu*king dead right mate !!!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow. Get over it. End of topic.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> Those lizard fu*kers are behind all this. They run the world you know.


shhhhh.........

they're watching this very thread....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> it would free us all from being enslaved by them mate. bigger picture n all that


I guess Australia havent got it right after all...with all the reptiles over there


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

RockyD said:


> Ok well thanks for answering one of my questions to some extent, you think the reason for this attempt to wipe white people off the earth is because you believe Europeans are seen to be "inherently evil".
> 
> But who do you think is responsible for actually trying to do this?
> 
> ...


It's white people yes. It's mostly related to Liberalism being mixed with Marxist ideas, which is why modern ideology is based around capitalism and egalitarianism.

Part of that is ideas like 'there is one race, the human race' and the general concept of 'equality' and the pursuit of equality.

Although I disagree with the concepts and applications of egalitarianism, the specific application of egalitarianism in the West is based on the idea of a 'critique of Western society'.

This is obvious in University's, schools and the media where a 'culture of critique' has built up. The 'police' of the 'culture of critique' is 'political correctness'.

That means things like immigration and the promotion of racial egalitarianism are vital to the theory because it is the most powerful tool in critiquing the West. The displacement and eventual removal (or irrelevance) of Europeans.

Political Correctness is just a means of enforcing the 'culture of critique', so that people can't stop the changes that are occurring.

For example, when people produce statements and arguments like mine anywhere in our society, it's always met by scorn and heavy criticism. That's why people are calling me an idiot or drunk, ect, ect.

It may be possible for somebody to debate me; a person who believes and knows the theories of the 'culture of critique' very well, but they will still address me in the same scornful and intellectually unfair manner.

Because with the 'culture of critique' the reasons behind it do not have to make sense or be truthful, they can use political correctness to control what is true and false, you might say they can 'play god'.

Although this video is not exclusively related to what I'm talking about, I think it's quite a good devise for understanding modern psychology. Overall, it's just a really interesting documentary.

Made by the BBC so not many people should have issues with watching it.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

have you really just posted a video a hour long and expect us to watch it? do you think im black or something?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

175lbs said:


> It's white people yes. It's mostly related to Liberalism being mixed with Marxist ideas, which is why modern ideology is based around capitalism and egalitarianism.
> 
> Part of that is ideas like 'there is one race, the human race' and the general concept of 'equality' and the pursuit of equality.
> 
> ...


you do waffle some bollox


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@175lbs

With all due respect mate and l am sure you hae brought this up yourself but this is a BB forum.

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong paragraphs and a seemingly good knowledge on history doesnt cut it on here really so here's an idea.

Use some of that brainpower to discuss BB related issues instead of spending pages and pages to try and prove that your right and everyone else is wrong, no one is reading it anymore mate.

Just an observation on my behalf.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What determines if you're a slave or a master is your bank balance, nothing else...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

technically were all going to be baige


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Milky said:


> @175lbs
> 
> With all due respect mate and l am sure you hae brought this up yourself but this is a BB forum.
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right, if I'm honest I was bored and had a good excuse to exercise my brain. It helps to give you clarity of thought if you know what I mean.

Like having a 'one to one' with a mate or going on a long walk.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

175lbs said:


> Yep, you're right, if I'm honest I was bored and had a good excuse to exercise my brain. It helps to give you clarity of thought if you know what I mean.
> 
> Like having a 'one to one' with a mate or going on a long walk.


I have no idea what your talking about but l can tell you about the new lab l am gonna try, its called " hulk smash" so it must be good !

:lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have no idea what your talking about but l can tell you about the new lab l am gonna try, its called " hulk smash" so it must be good !
> 
> :lol:


does it glow in the dark


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have no idea what your talking about but l can tell you about the new lab l am gonna try, its called " hulk smash" so it must be good !
> 
> :lol:


  I just bought some Fuerza labs.

Is 'Hulk Smash' a US source or UK?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> does it glow in the dark





175lbs said:


> I just bought some Fuerza labs.
> 
> Is 'Hulk Smash' a US source or UK?


I honestly dont know but if that doesnt work then there is alway Captain America labs to fall back on !


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I don't have a problem with any race except Indians. They be sneaky. They're like Nigerians when it comes to scamming except they're really gutless.


send me your bank details and ill change your reds to greens, thank you come again, my name is john somerset


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I don't have a problem with any race except Indians. They be sneaky. They're like Nigerians when it comes to scamming except they're really gutless.


I dont know any indians, plenty od cowboys tho !


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

bet he dont say no to a curry after a beer of those sneaky indians tho,


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> send me your bank details and ill change your reds to greens, thank you come again, my name is john somerset





Milky said:


> I dont know any indians, plenty od cowboys tho !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I don't have a problem with any race except Indians. They be sneaky. They're like Nigerians when it comes to scamming except they're really gutless.


I thought you threw a hissy fit and left anyway.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

this has got to be the first race thread that hasn't resulted in bans or locking off!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I *don'*t have a problem with any race *except *Indians. They be sneaky. They're like Nigerians when it comes to scamming except they're really gutless.


So you do have a problem with a particular race. Why did you say that you don't?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I thought you threw a hissy fit and left anyway.


he put his tampon back in


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Sneaky bastard, he was right !!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Zakir Amin, what are you getting so emotional about? You're pakistani, not Indian.


hes actually from Uganda, son to the late Idi Amin..came here as a refugee..we having trouble sending him back tho!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> hes actually from Uganda, son to the late Idi Amin..came here as a refugee..we having trouble sending him back tho!


youll never send me back, im bringing my whole fcukin tribe over


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

you won't last long on here


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Zakir Amin, what are you getting so emotional about? You're pakistani, not Indian.


my names not zakir bro, and im not pakistani, im mixed race, irish/african decent but i am muslim so thanks for liking me:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fu*k it, l'm joining Combat 18 now....

Where's me bus pass !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> my names not zakir bro, and im not pakistani, im mixed race, irish/african decent but i am muslim so thanks for liking me:thumb:


I am part Kruat mate, no fu*ker likes a Nazi !!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> fu*k it, l'm joining Combat 18 now....
> 
> Where's me bus pass !


not sure how you'll fit in having ginger dreads


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> not sure how you'll fit in having ginger dreads


That was a private pic you tw*t, l knew l never should have added you on FB !!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i wanna hear more about the white mans genocide. that guy 175lb's is hilarious. i can barely understand him


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am part Kruat mate, no fu*ker likes a Nazi !!


were in the same boat mate, im a brown/black/irish/muslim/born and bred in england go figure lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

DigIt said:


> i wanna hear more about the white mans genocide. that guy 175lb's is hilarious. i can barely understand him


give him 15mins hes just waiting for the mushroom trip to hit his weed high n talk shiit to his hand then let his hand talk to us


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

175lbs said:


> It's white people yes. It's mostly related to Liberalism being mixed with Marxist ideas, which is why modern ideology is based around capitalism and egalitarianism.
> 
> Part of that is ideas like 'there is one race, the human race' and the general concept of 'equality' and the pursuit of equality.
> 
> ...


some solid points there bro

So we established that it is white people that are trying to wipe white people off the earth so they can create one human race? Think I got that right?

Also you say they are being displaced and will be eventually removed from Europe. How is this going to be done and where are they being sent to?

There are loads of white folk still living on my road, has the eviction program not reached N London yet?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I am part Kruat mate, no fu*ker likes a Nazi !!


Prince Harry does


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Prince Harry does


I'm not his grandad tho am l !!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

When you say white, is it white as in simply Caucasians or white as in British/English speaking?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I'm not his grandad tho am l !!


Prove it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Prove it


I can swear on oath to any secret service agents that are watching this forum l have catagorically never had sexual relations with the queen !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I can swear on oath to any secret service agents that are watching this forum l have catagorically never had sexual relations with the queen !


not very convincing...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> not very convincing...


Then l have nothing !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

imagine the outrage when Kate Middleton has a mixed race baby and breda is nowhere to be seen :whistling:


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

[email protected] this is boring, where's 175 gone?

When's the next "How many [email protected] d'you have a day" or "how long could you survive in a mini metro with just a can of corned beef" thread coming:lol:


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry I went to the gym. Heavy leg day! :surrender:

One thing that I need to make clear is that I'm talking about the basis of dominant ideological thought.

I'm not saying that people like Ed Miliband or Andrew Marr are hell bent on trying to wipe out white people, I'm stating the ends to the means of the ideology.

Like I say, there is a 'culture of critique', it has no limits, no way of containing its radicalism.

The nature of the system is one of no limits; so that's why immigration wont stop and why we get crazier and crazier prosecutions and attitudes.

Also, please know it's not just about race, it's about sex, culture, psychology, government and more.

I don't like that people are firing of snide remarks; if you think I'm talking **** then at least say why. It just makes you look intellectually weak.


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> When you say white, is it white as in simply Caucasians or white as in British/English speaking?


By whites I mean humans of European extraction. However there are whites that live in originally non-white, or non-Europeans lands.

Interestingly America is a difficult one because in recent years it's been discovered that Europeans managed to travel to the Americas (across ice sheets in the Atlantic) around 28,000-14,000 years ago!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/9110838/Stone-age-Europeans-were-the-first-to-set-foot-on-North-America.html

In terms of Britain and England I should make a few points. Firstly, Britain is not an Ethnicity, it's a nationality, but English is an Ethnicity. Genetically speaking English people are a mixture of North-Western Europeans.

Race is clearly a topic that's hard to strictly define, however genetics allows us to know exactly who people are and where they are from.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

175lbs said:


> Sorry I went to the gym. Heavy leg day! :surrender:
> 
> One thing that I need to make clear is that I'm talking about the basis of dominant ideological thought.
> 
> ...


Hi mate , glad you had a good workout:thumbup1:

Would you mind taking a look at my questions below, just trying to get up to speed with your theories.



RockyD said:


> some solid points there bro
> 
> So we established that it is white people that are trying to wipe white people off the earth so they can create one human race? Think I got that right?
> 
> ...


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'm happy to talk more, but I'm going to bed now as I have work quite early.

I'll carry on tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

175lbs said:


> Yeah, I'm happy to talk more, but I'm going to bed now as I have work quite early.
> 
> I'll carry on tomorrow evening.


 @RockyD said he'd like to take this discussion to PM..the more info you have at hand the better


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

you make me laugh! dude! for that i thank you


----------

